# Finally got my Drivers License



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Took me three takes but I got it finally, second time was my fault, I jumped a red light that was hidden behind a stationed Truck (DAMN) but managed getting a 10 year full license on March 7th, 2012.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

way to go!!!!!!


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Took me three takes but I got it finally, second time was my fault, I jumped a red light that was hidden behind a stationed Truck (DAMN) but managed getting a 10 year full license on March 7th, 2012.


My hearty congratulations to you!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I must admit, I do feel at home now .. a huge load off my head, lets see what the next milestone should be, still to figure


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Took me three takes but I got it finally, second time was my fault, I jumped a red light that was hidden behind a stationed Truck (DAMN) but managed getting a 10 year full license on March 7th, 2012.


That's a great news !! Many heartfelt felicitations! 

I hope you won't mind some questions in this vein:

1-Have you transferred your Indian DL-I believe so;
2-How many retakes are allowable, if one intends to transfer overseas DL (from India,Pakistan and Bangladesh) after which one have to start from the beginning;
3-As they've mentioned that newly arrived PRs are required to transfer their DL within three months of arrival-I wonder if one doesn't pass the road test in that time,what happens next?

Thanks and congrats again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats, I was terrified of driving in Australia, so didn't, because they're all mad and appear to pay no attention to lights and road rules lol.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Took me three takes but I got it finally, second time was my fault, I jumped a red light that was hidden behind a stationed Truck (DAMN) but managed getting a 10 year full license on March 7th, 2012.


Congrats Anjali.

Can you please list down the steps one has to take to get a full DL.

I have an Indian DL but it has wrong spelling of my name and the address in it does not match my passport address.
Instead of rectifying the Indian DL I plan to get a new DL in OZ. I am planning to join a driving course and then apply for DL. What would you recommend?

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Took me three takes but I got it finally, second time was my fault, I jumped a red light that was hidden behind a stationed Truck (DAMN) but managed getting a 10 year full license on March 7th, 2012.


Congrats Anjali!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hassan
Yeah I transferred my Indian DL, it isn't really transferring but if you have a full license you do not have to go through the 2 stages of getting the license. you straight away take the 2 computer tests and then the drivers test.

The comp tests are valid for on year, i think, not sure, you can take as many tests as you like, no limit on that one

In Victoria you get 6 months to convert your international lichen to Aussie license, each state has their own rules. supposedly victoria is the most relaxed. If you do not pass the drivers test then you can not drive, cant be simpler than that, other option is to get a learner's license where you can drive with a valid license holder (while sitting next to you)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks Shel

you have to visit India to realise how organised it is here in Australia .. no one follows rules in INdia, the rule there is simple, whoever reaches first gets to cross/pass the intersection, ofcourse you have to follow the traffic lights but if you see no cops around you are eligible to jumping that as well 

I had to unlearn Indian driving (been driving for past 20 years) and then learn Aussie way of driving)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks coolsnake

Hey Melbourne

The steps are take 2 comp tests, make sure you take the mock tests on their website (vicroads), all questions that come in IQ tests are there. The hazard test is basic, nothing difficult, i got 80% in one and i think 94% in the other, cant remember exact figure 

For wrong spelling you better get a proof that it is your because they do create a fuss, my license was made in 1993-94 and it had my maiden name, my passport had a different surname they asked me a few things, good thing was that i was carrying my old passport and my new passport had that number which serves as a proof both people are the same, i think you have to get a letter form transport authority or maybe an affidavit. As for joining a course etc, it can be expensive, you will burn a big hole in your pocket, I took just 40 mins session and paid 50$ for the same and then you have to have certain number of hours of driving with someone who has a valid DL etc etc, make sure you read the rules on vicroads site. it is better to just get an affidavit from India or some letter form transport authority.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats Anj 



_shel said:


> Congrats, I was terrified of driving in Australia, so didn't, because they're all mad and appear to pay no attention to lights and road rules lol.


Ha ha, Shel, you should never attempt to drive in the Middle East then. In UAE, the hard shoulder is a lane and he who has the biggest car, has right of way! And tailgating is a way of life! The Aussies are excellent drivers in comparison.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Congratulations !! :clap2:


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Thanks coolsnake
> 
> Hey Melbourne
> 
> ...


Thanks Anjali!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your response!

Would you please jot down the serious problems one face in the absence of Australian DL and that badly affect the settlement process.Furthermore,do you consider that the unavailability of DL is a major problem whilst one is settling therein the new homeland.

Thanks. 





anj1976 said:


> Hassan
> Yeah I transferred my Indian DL, it isn't really transferring but if you have a full license you do not have to go through the 2 stages of getting the license. you straight away take the 2 computer tests and then the drivers test.
> 
> The comp tests are valid for on year, i think, not sure, you can take as many tests as you like, no limit on that one
> ...


----------



## saback (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it is better to clear the DL while you are during the initial few months, once you have a job it is difficult to leave work and go take the test, but i suggest taking the test after driving for a few months so that you get used to the driving rules here, it is no rocket science but as i said i had to unlearn my Indian Driving and learn the Aussie driving..


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Took me three takes but I got it finally, second time was my fault, I jumped a red light that was hidden behind a stationed Truck (DAMN) but managed getting a 10 year full license on March 7th, 2012.


Congrats Anjali! Looks like drivers license is treated more or less like a life time achievement! It was tough for me to get a UAE license as well. 

All the best for a safe n happy driving. 

Regards
Prakash


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Prakash, problem is, till the time you do have have a DL, you can not drive and with a child you cna not depend on public transport for everything.. everything else was fine but i was dependent on my husband for picking and dropping her from childcare which was becoming very hectic for both of us, more for him than me


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pranar1 said:


> Congrats Anjali! Looks like drivers license is treated more or less like a life time achievement! It was tough for me to get a UAE license as well.
> 
> All the best for a safe n happy driving.
> 
> ...


Hi Prakash

I'm sure that passing the Australian driving test will be a lot easier than passing the UAE driving test. It's no big secret that passing the UAE driving test has more to do with luck as opposed to driving skills. 

Someone in the UAE failed their test for 'improper use of the clutch'. The only problem was that he took the test in automatic test. He didn't pursue it but in his place, I would have asked the instructor to point out that mystical clutch! For sure, you won't have to face that kind of prejudice and stupidity in Oz.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Hi Prakash
> 
> I'm sure that passing the Australian driving test will be a lot easier than passing the UAE driving test. It's no big secret that passing the UAE driving test has more to do with luck as opposed to driving skills.
> 
> Someone in the UAE failed their test for 'improper use of the clutch'. The only problem was that he took the test in automatic test. He didn't pursue it but in his place, I would have asked the instructor to point out that mystical clutch! For sure, you won't have to face that kind of prejudice and stupidity in Oz.


I sure hope so, Maz. It's all a money making business here and about luck as well like u said. 

I'm looking fwd to coming there soon. Awaitin WA result. 

Guess u r living in Perth as well?

Regards
Prakash


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pranar1 said:


> I sure hope so, Maz. It's all a money making business here and about luck as well like u said.
> 
> I'm looking fwd to coming there soon. Awaitin WA result.
> 
> ...


Hi Prakash

Yes, I am living in Perth now.

Don't worry, Australian rules are a very different to the silly 'make-it-up-as-you-go-along' rules that are common in UAE. I had to take a driving test in the UAE despite having a UK license as I have a Seychelles passport - three years later, I still can't work out the relationship between a passport and driving skills!

I swapped my UK license here without any hassles and without having to deal with the lack of common sense that seems to be part of every process in the UAE.

Australia will be like a breath of fresh air compared to UAE!


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Hi Prakash
> 
> Yes, I am living in Perth now.
> 
> ...


I have heard of those crazy rules which don't make sense at all. There r many more which I'm sure u would have come across durin ur time here. 

Lookin fwd to the Aussie life. Hopin that all goes well with SS and visa etc. 
Btw I must thank u, Anjali, Maddy and many more. Though I have never posted any questions to u in the forum, it was a great help readin ur advise to others which helped me at various stages. 

Regards
Prakash


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> 2-How many retakes are allowable, if one intends to transfer overseas DL (from India,Pakistan and Bangladesh) after which one have to start from the beginning;
> 3-As they've mentioned that newly arrived PRs are required to transfer their DL within three months of arrival-I wonder if one doesn't pass the road test in that time,what happens next?


This is for NSW:
They allow an unlimited number of retakes, but each retake will be charged a fee (whether it is for the written test or practical driving test).
Yes for NSW, you are required to transfer within 3 months. After 3 months, technically your overseas licence becomes void. However you'll be free to transfer your licence and take the driving test any time even after the 3 month period.
I wrote quite a comprehensive summary on converting your overseas driver's licence, including vital tips that helped me pass my own driving test in australia, hope this helps: Converting Your Overseas Driver's Licence to a NSW Driver's Licence - THE JUMPING KOALA



melbourne said:


> I have an Indian DL but it has wrong spelling of my name and the address in it does not match my passport address.
> Instead of rectifying the Indian DL I plan to get a new DL in OZ. I am planning to join a driving course and then apply for DL. What would you recommend?


It is definitely easier to get your driver's licence TRANSFERRED, instead of applying for a whole new licence. It takes VERY LONG to get a new Australian licence, involves taking many tests, completing log book (practice) hours (with a fully licence driver), on top of that you have the hazard test, and the practical driving test, not to mention all the fees involved and more money to join a driving course.
Having said that, you MUST rectify your name spelling. Address is not that important, but the road traffic authority in Australia is VERY VERY STRICT when it comes to name spelling and arrangement (First/Last Name, Last/First Name). Like anj1976 said, better get some proof to tie together all your names, and make sure the arrangement CLEARLY SHOWS which one is your first or last name. I had problems with my name arrangement and had to get a visa label from the visa office to show the road transport authority in australia.



Hassan_Warraich said:


> Would you please jot down the serious problems one face in the absence of Australian DL and that badly affect the settlement process.Furthermore,do you consider that the unavailability of DL is a major problem whilst one is settling therein the new homeland.


It's quite ok living in Australia without a DL. Their public transport system here is quite good, a lot of trains, busses, etc. that is very frequent. However you do have to make it a point to live close by to a bus stop/train station - to avoid walking so much. In many towns in and around Sydney, they have free buses that travel along various major routes.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

C..o..n..g..r..a..t..u..l.a..t..i..o..n..s..


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Hassan
> Yeah I transferred my Indian DL, it isn't really transferring but if you have a full license you do not have to go through the 2 stages of getting the license. you straight away take the 2 computer tests and then the drivers test.
> 
> The comp tests are valid for on year, i think, not sure, you can take as many tests as you like, no limit on that one
> ...


Congratulations Anjali!

To transfer the Indian license were you required to get it verified by the local RTO and then by the indian consulate?
I am looking at WA driving license requirements and for residents holding driving license from India, you need to get in verified from the Indian Consulate.
the second problem that I foresee is that my passport includes my middle name and my driving license doesnt. I wonder if thats going to cause problems


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I wonder whether the Australian RTA differentiates between overseas LTV and motorcar licence holders or an overseas LTV licence holder could drive in the interim period and afterwards swap/transfer his/her LTV licence for Australian Motorcar licence.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I wonder whether the Australian RTA differentiates between overseas LTV and motorcar licence holders or an overseas LTV licence holder could drive in the interim period and afterwards swap/transfer his/her LTV licence for Australian Motorcar licence.


Dear Maz25;

Just to reiterate my query....to get the answer...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Maz25;
> 
> Just to reiterate my query....to get the answer...


I would love to answer your query but I have no idea what an LTV is?

Just to keep it simple, provided that you have a full overseas car or motorcycle license, you can drive for the first 3 months from date of entry in Perth, after which everyone is required to obtain a Western Australia Driving license.

The process to get the license depends on which country issued your current license. It could be a case of a straight swap of having to sit a full test.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I would love to answer your query but I have no idea what an LTV is?
> 
> Just to keep it simple, provided that you have a full overseas car or motorcycle license, you can drive for the first 3 months from date of entry in Perth, after which everyone is required to obtain a Western Australia Driving license.
> 
> The process to get the license depends on which country issued your current license. It could be a case of a straight swap of having to sit a full test.


Thanks for your answer...LTV is Light transport vehicle and a generic term used in Pakistan on Driving licences and used for light vehicles inclusive of motorcar .I wonder how'd RTA WA would interpret it.

Thanks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for your answer...LTV is Light transport vehicle and a generic term used in Pakistan on Driving licences and used for light vehicles inclusive of motorcar .I wonder how'd RTA WA would interpret it.
> 
> Thanks.


On the basis that you are referring to a car and DVS recognises this as a license to drive a car, then there won't be any distinction.

However, you are better off clarifying this issue directly with them. I've never held a Pakistani license, so I can't really comment about it.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> On the basis that you are referring to a car and DVS recognises this as a license to drive a car, then there won't be any distinction.
> 
> However, you are better off clarifying this issue directly with them. I've never held a Pakistani license, so I can't really comment about it.


Dear Maz25;

Thanks for your feedback...I've already dropped an email at the RTA WA for clarification of the same...

Regards,


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Dear all

I was wondering whether the DL of ur country on which u r allowed to drive during the initial 3 or 6 months is the local full DL or an international DL issued by your country's licensing authority?

Thanks

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Took me three takes but I got it finally, second time was my fault, I jumped a red light that was hidden behind a stationed Truck (DAMN) but managed getting a 10 year full license on March 7th, 2012.


Congrats Anjali


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Pradiprn, No i did not get anything from Indian RTO.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Asad

yeah it is full DL license from your country, not an international license. This applies to those who are here on PR


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Pradiprn, No i did not get anything from Indian RTO.


Thanks anjali
It seems the requirement is specific to western Australia


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*DL validity matters?*



anj1976 said:


> hi Asad
> 
> yeah it is full DL license from your country, not an international license. This applies to those who are here on PR


It might sound a bit wierd, but Road Transport Authority in Gurgaon gives DL validity extension only upto my VISA/Resident Permit validity in India (i m from Bangladesh, living in India nearing 5 years now),

Does this validity mentioned in the India DL (or number of years of Driving) have any impact to earn a Oz Licence (say in WA/Perth), Do they allow to drive certain period (say 3 months, regardless of validity mentioned in India DL, originally issued in 2008).


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can use your Indian DL if it is valid, if it is not you wont be able to even take the test


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> you can use your Indian DL if it is valid, if it is not you wont be able to even take the test


Thanks a lot - i better get my DL extended before i leave India then (if i do it now, they will give me 3 month).

How long - u think is the preparation time needed for the test (from your experience), can it be done within couple of months of arrival in Oz (eg. in Perth)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes it can be done, i did mention one needs a few lessons and continuous driving to get used to teh rules here


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Pradiprn said:


> Congratulations Anjali!
> 
> To transfer the Indian license were you required to get it verified by the local RTO and then by the indian consulate?
> I am looking at WA driving license requirements and for residents holding driving license from India, you need to get in verified from the Indian Consulate.
> the second problem that I foresee is that my passport includes my middle name and my driving license doesnt. I wonder if thats going to cause problems


Hi Pradiprn,

I am also facing the same dilemma. Did you go through this entire process and got a DL from Perth made?

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

guys,

if i have a smart card license which is completely in English then i do not need to get any NOC letter from the local RTO. right?


Cheers,
R.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

jumpjump said:


> This is for NSW:
> They allow an unlimited number of retakes, but each retake will be charged a fee (whether it is for the written test or practical driving test).
> Yes for NSW, you are required to transfer within 3 months. After 3 months, technically your overseas licence becomes void. However you'll be free to transfer your licence and take the driving test any time even after the 3 month period.
> I wrote quite a comprehensive summary on converting your overseas driver's licence, including vital tips that helped me pass my own driving test in australia, hope this helps: Converting Your Overseas Driver's Licence to a NSW Driver's Licence - THE JUMPING KOALA
> ...


Hi jumpjump...Thank you for sharing all these details. I am hoping to come to Sydney and intend to convert my SL drivers liscence. There is one letter wrong in the spellings of my surname on my DL. This is also there in several other docs and when I was going through the visa process I submitted an affidavit indicating the different spellings of my surname in some documents. 

I need to know if it will be enough for me to prove the (one letter spelling issue) by showing my passport, visa grant notice and an affidavit? Or should I re-apply for a different drivers license in Sri Lanka altogether before I come...

Appreciate the advice. Thanks a lot and good luck to everyone!


----------

